# first joshys in todays mail.



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

New addition to my "stuff". Now just have to learn how to use. Willing to share.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

My new fish getters


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

So you got the last of the slush...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL dont sweat it more slush coming. Got some good quality bass last night after dark slow swimming them around marina lights. Just pitching them out and letting the bait swing back slowly under the light. I like to use brightly colored baits under the lights after dark to reflect the light.


----------



## jkf11j (Oct 28, 2013)

Are the joshys sold exclusively online? I tried to find them at the stores and they aren't there. I've seen a lot about their success. What's the deal with these things? Everyone loves them. Feelin kinda behind the times.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

think so jk... ordered some just a few days ago and voila! here they are. bet you might be able to get some by saturday.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah just online now. maybe in stores in the future we will see.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Josh, are you done with producing the 2.3 size and 3.5 size? I just havent seen any online for awhile.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

No they should be back. Im just re doing how I make them. It looks like the way things are shaking out that the 3.25 will be back first. We will see. Lots of trial and error involved in this process.

If anyone has any questions just PM me.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

after rent I really need to order some XD


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just ordered my first today, cant wait for sunday to try them out.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

joshy, you had a couple colors sold out.. are you going to have more and is there a notification list?


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

riverdog.. if you want to take a few of mine and then replace them when you get a chance, let me know. I can't use them all at once.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah all sold out colors will be back ASAP

any questions just click on my name and send me a private message 
<----------- 

trying to respect the central ohio FISHING REPORTS section. LOL thanks!


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

might take you up on that, maybe I can let you borrow some of my homemade spinners too. btw gotta hit a river soon!



Old Rookie said:


> riverdog.. if you want to take a few of mine and then replace them when you get a chance, let me know. I can't use them all at once.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I will order some tomorrow. Hey joshy are you going to do any with uv. I read a great article about uv in field and stream.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> Yeah just online now. maybe in stores in the future we will see.


Local bait shops should at least get first dibs if not exclusive rights. Help keep the little guys going.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I caught a 3.25 sugar big joshy on a sparkle purple jig head with a flat spot on it in perfect shape. I tied it on and then caught a 6 or 7 inch smallie. I lost it shortly after. There were a lot of snags in the hole I was fishing.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Big Josh, what's the most popular minnow colors that people say catch the fish!? Also, in your videos, how are these staying on top of water with a jig head in them?


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried the joshy at alum spillway?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i really wish i could get big joshys to work for me. they look so good and i read all these reports of people hammering the fish with them. i havent had any luck and i have tried many times at alum. i used them yeserday as a matter of fact. i just slow roll em back at or near the bottom or wherever i see fish marking. i usually do not put any action on my swims so just assumed i should be working these the same way.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

mrh0llywood said:


> i really wish i could get big joshys to work for me. they look so good and i read all these reports of people hammering the fish with them. i havent had any luck and i have tried many times at alum. i used them yeserday as a matter of fact. i just slow roll em back at or near the bottom or wherever i see fish marking. i usually do not put any action on my swims so just assumed i should be working these the same way.


Steady retrieve is the way to go; but also make sure you're throwing the appropriate color for the clarity of the water. (He has a nice chart on his website for this purpose.) I only started using them this year and I have landed quite a few big fish, mostly in streams though, including my biggest LMB of the year (solar flare), a flathead (slush), and quite a few smallies and sauger (variety). I don't rely on any one lure, but they've been added to a heavy rotation that includes tubes, stickworms, and a variety of in-line spinners.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I've done well with the sugar in the spring on alum, and has worked well casting the points. Was thinking of taking some down to the spillway and was wondering if there are any success stories out there.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

They work great below the dam @Alum! I use them to catch sauger's all winter long! I am waiting for my order to come in the mail. I just ordered about $40 more dollars worth to replenish what I have lost!


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm gonna order me some as soon as slush gets back in stock! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys, they will catch fish every where( as well as alot of other swims). And yeas that means alum to. Pay attention to what the bait around you is doing. I have gotten them burning it.slow rolling,hopping back to me,fast stop n go,slow stop n go,vertival jigging,and useing as trailers on othger baits. They closley resemble shad and all the other baitfish swimming around central ohio. And on color go with the selector on the site. But i have gotten them in bright colors in clean water and natural colors in dirty water. If you pay attention you will feel your rod slightly vibrate when retreiveing the fish seem to be really good at honeing in on that vibraion.... gotta build confidence in them to, if you find that hard then take a few trips where you only take swimbaits with you,then your forced into gaining confidence. And learning all the different ways to catch fish in a swim bait. I find in alot of cases its not a matter of switching coloes but just switching up retreiceves....


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got my chartreuse slush blue shad and craws only took 2 days awesome ship time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my order yesterday.
2- 3.25 Sugar
2- 2.75 Silktreuse
2- 2.75 Sun and Moon
1- 2.75 Lemon Pearl
1- 2.75 Blue Shad

That should hold me over for a couple of months, or till a new color comes out!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The new Lemon pearl has really done well for me so far this week most eyes not monsters but a easy 20 eyes on it in a week at alum at indian and river. Slow steady retrieve ticking bottom and everynow and then a slight wrist shake to quiver it.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got my first order in the mail today! They look great can't wait to really work with them got a little cold on me today only managed 1 bite on chart. Slush before I got too cold with the wind! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

fishslim said:


> The new Lemon pearl has really done well for me so far this week most eyes not monsters but a easy 20 eyes on it in a week at alum at indian and river. Slow steady retrieve ticking bottom and everynow and then a slight wrist shake to quiver it.


Lemon pearl got one for me yesterday slow and steady 16". I was a sunrise fan at night under lights but it looks like it will be discontinued. Sugar left in my red tackle bag and they turned slightly pinkish were my favorite for creeks but it looks like they were discontinued also. Slush looks like the new color to have and pumpkin


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sunrise has not been discontinued just was selling out the older inventory first. None of the major sellers have been discontinued he is adding ones back pretty much every week. Josh correct me if i am wrong no way Sunrise will disappear it has caught way to many fish.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got some big joshy's also. I used them at tappan and they were the only thing that I caught fish on. Had a huge hit that caught me off guard so I missed the set. But so far I'm sold. Every fish had the bait engulfed. 

promag


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sugar and sunrise will be back. On sunrise two colors will be split back and belly instead of head and tail though.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Love these baits they are so versatile, have fished them in every type of water in the columbus area with sucess. spillways, rivers, reseviors and private ponds. Was getting close to a reorder myself and was wondering if we would see another run of the limited edition colors like the bluegill or the purpledecent rapala imitation. Those two where awesome and I only have a few left. thanks again for making such a great swim bait


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

finally success with big joshy yesterday! ordered 42 more when I got home!


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

i received my first of Big Joshy's on Tuesday. Went to the Scioto Wednesday before the rain and caught a few nice Smallies! Biggest was 15inches! I'm Officially sold. Waiting on a couple colors to get back in stock to make my next order.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I got my order Thursday and tried them out Saturday... Caught a Whitebass on upper GMR.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Josh,
Do you have any plans to make larger baits like for Musky? .I like the way they work in the video.Thanks



Roscoe


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Put in my first order. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

I wasn't confident in them when I was first fishing them either. That has changed dramatically. I've caught some nice smallies on them, but have really been killing the 'eyes lately. Also, Roscoe I caught 2 musky on the 2.75. On accident. They will destroy it. Honestly, I probably won't fish anything else until the spring unless it is live bait.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey carolinakid if you don't mind me asking what color you are using on the eyes? I can't seem to catch any and how did you gain confidence with the joshys I just got my first order and only been out once which was tonight and only got a bite but no fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

I've caught them on all the bright colors. Also, slush. Their eyes pick up colors differently. Trust the color chart on the website. And just keep fishing it. Cast, cast, cast. Slow steady retrieve close to bottom.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay thanks man does it matter where you are on the lake? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> sugar and sunrise will be back. On sunrise two colors will be split back and belly instead of head and tail though.


BigJoshy, I ordered some of your 2.75 minnows, but didn't see any of the 2.3's on your website. I would like to order some of the smaller sizes. Do you have them and how can I get them if you do have them?


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Got my swim rig and ive gotta say its purty nice 3 slush on one line seems devistating

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

polebender said:


> BigJoshy, I ordered some of your 2.75 minnows, but didn't see any of the 2.3's on your website. I would like to order some of the smaller sizes. Do you have them and how can I get them if you do have them?


Josh correct me if I'm wrong but I believe he is currently working on the other sizes he is doing them a new way that makes them more durable and cost less so he is just in the trial and error stages of perfecting them they will be back sometime though!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Ordered some joshy's for the first time on monday. They arrived around 1:30 today and 2 hours later had produced a nice eye and a smallie I am sold!!


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

Are the slush available yet?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Last winter took 25 Joshys to FL and fished the intercoastal, caught reds,snook,grouper,blues and sea trout. The toothy ocean creatures really love these bait but they destroy them. Have also been catching some nice smallmouth this week on chart/sparkle with a 1/8oz jig. I have really gotten to like these baits.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes Devan the slush are back or they were as of last night but they've been back for awhile 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allbraid said:


> Last winter took 25 Joshys to FL and fished the intercoastal, caught reds,snook,grouper,blues and sea trout. The toothy ocean creatures really love these bait but they destroy them. Have also been catching some nice smallmouth this week on chart/sparkle with a 1/8oz jig. I have really gotten to like these baits.


North carolina redfish and flounder likem to


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

fishing these things this year gave me a new respect for these lures. I had never caught a fish in hoover on them until this year. I get to my spots and count them down from a zero second drop with a few varying retrieves and work my way to the bottom if necessary and sure enough I'll whack em. I've caught almost everything on them.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

allbraid said:


> Last winter took 25 Joshys to FL and fished the intercoastal, caught reds,snook,grouper,blues and sea trout. The toothy ocean creatures really love these bait but they destroy them. Have also been catching some nice smallmouth this week on chart/sparkle with a 1/8oz jig. I have really gotten to like these baits.


I was at IndianRiver Inlet in Delaware and the Blues were destroying them, at the price though I soon switched to a hard bait.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah the blues were cutting them to shreds, but sure was fun!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out this modified joshy I just constructed out of sheer boredom...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

